# Super Vinci



## salesguy68 (Feb 26, 2012)

So I just got a Benelli Super Vinci   I want to put a Burris FastFire 2 on it but I am not really sure how.  Do any of y'all have this set up and how did you mount the FastFire?  This is going to be my All Round Hunting Shot Gun but I want to be able to use the FastFire for Turkey Hunting.  Any thoughts?


----------



## JTharpe (Feb 27, 2012)

If the reciver is tapped you can buy a mount for it. if not you will probably have to have it drilled and tapped. I dont know if the make a speed bead mount for the Vinci or not.


----------



## georgia_hunter (Feb 27, 2012)

I just ordered one, and was thinking about doing the same thing. Let me know if you figure something out.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 27, 2012)

Picatinny Option = FastFire with picatinny mount + weaver or picatinny base of your choice
Marlin low mount option = FastFire without mount + Marlin 336 mount

If you go the 336 mount you will have to get another hole dripped and tapped.  It won't fit in the existing holes but it will look better and sit lower.  That is what I did on my SBE 2.


----------



## salesguy68 (Feb 28, 2012)

Georgia hunter I will keep you posted.  Just ordered some stuff from Midway and Optics Planet I read about on some other boards.  I will let you know how I get it set up.


----------



## TreeSitter (Mar 28, 2012)

01Foreman400, can you expand on what you did?
One hole on the Marlin 336 mount fits one hole on the SBEII, the second you need to get drilled and tapped. The FF II base screws into the base and sits flush to the top of the receiver. I’m assuming you can do this with the FF III? The only advantage is that you don’t have full Weaver rail and the FF sits lower?


----------



## joshsmallwood1 (Mar 3, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> Picatinny Option = FastFire with picatinny mount + weaver or picatinny base of your choice
> Marlin low mount option = FastFire without mount + Marlin 336 mount
> 
> If you go the 336 mount you will have to get another hole dripped and tapped.  It won't fit in the existing holes but it will look better and sit lower.  That is what I did on my SBE 2.



So your Fastfire mounts directly to the 336 base? I'm looking to put one on my super vinci as well. Is the 336 mount drilled and tapped for the fastfire to mount to it? or did you have to drill and tap the mount as well?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 3, 2013)

TreeSitter said:


> 01Foreman400, can you expand on what you did?
> One hole on the Marlin 336 mount fits one hole on the SBEII, the second you need to get drilled and tapped. The FF II base screws into the base and sits flush to the top of the receiver. I’m assuming you can do this with the FF III? The only advantage is that you don’t have full Weaver rail and the FF sits lower?



Yes, one hole of the factory holes is used the other will have to be drilled and tapped for the 336 mount to work.
Yes you can do it with the FF III.  The 336 mount sits lower and looks a lot better than the weaver base.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 3, 2013)

joshsmallwood1 said:


> So your Fastfire mounts directly to the 336 base? I'm looking to put one on my super vinci as well. Is the 336 mount drilled and tapped for the fastfire to mount to it? or did you have to drill and tap the mount as well?



Yes, the FastFire sites directly on the Burris 336 base.  The Burris 336 is made for the FastFire.  I'll post some more pictures this afternoon.


----------



## joshsmallwood1 (Mar 3, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> Yes, one hole of the factory holes is used the other will have to be drilled and tapped for the 336 mount to work.
> Yes you can do it with the FF III.  The 336 mount sits lower and looks a lot better than the weaver base.



So does the Actual Fastfire screws to the 336 base? Or how does the fastfire mount to the 336 base?


----------



## joshsmallwood1 (Mar 3, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> Yes, the FastFire sites directly on the Burris 336 base.  The Burris 336 is made for the FastFire.  I'll post some more pictures this afternoon.



Ok, thank you! I would love to see how it works. My Super vinci shoots about 5 inches high so I'm looking for a fix for it


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 3, 2013)

joshsmallwood1 said:


> So does the Actual Fastfire screws to the 336 base? Or how does the fastfire mount to the 336 base?



The 336 mounts to the gun.  The FastFire screws into the mount.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 3, 2013)

Here is a little closer look.  Don't really want to take the sight off.


----------



## joshsmallwood1 (Mar 3, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> Here is a little closer look.  Don't really want to take the sight off.



Thanks for the up close picture. It really looks good. I think you helped me make my mind up on what to go with.


----------

